# Walked and saw...



## blissful (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonight I walked, and saw some little rabbits.
It made me smile.
What did you see?


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 7, 2011)

nothing yet...still at work...boo


----------



## babetoo (Mar 7, 2011)

raining, didn't go outside. but i saw my feline friends playing together. that made me smile.


----------



## megamark (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw a deer on my way home. I love seeing them at a reasonable distance from the road.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2011)

I got home from an unexpected day at work and saw Shrek and the cats sleeping in a pile on the couch...that made me smile.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw a white flash moving quickly away from my chicken coop when I went out to shut the door tonight... and the reason I went out when I did is because I thought I smelled skunk...


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 7, 2011)

Yesterday I saw my first Robin of the spring...of course it isn't spring yet but I was thrilled to see one so early in the year.  Today I saw too geese overhead.  Can't figure out if they were late heading south or very early heading north!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 8, 2011)

A big male badger set off the security lights in the garden, spring is here and he was looking for a mate.


----------



## Claire (Mar 8, 2011)

A new doggie who for some reason thinks the front door (inside that is) is the place to poop.  But, what made me smile is my 10 year old neighbor came over with toys for her!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 8, 2011)

On the subject of birds, last weekend I saw the turkey vultures coming back to the area. They come back after the robins.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 8, 2011)

While walking my dog, we pass a house where there is this smaller dog who is always out on his leash. He wants to come over so badly he always jumps and barks like crazy. Lately the snowbanks have been getting pretty high. Now, he stands staright up, on his hind legs so he can see us over the snowbanks, while we walk down the street. He can stand there for such a long time, and looks so funny, it makes me laugh everytime I walk down that street.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 8, 2011)

The daffodils are blooming in the yard!!  Every year I think I need to dig them up and move them, because I have to mow around the foliage for so long, and every year I don't do it!!  I loves me some daffodils!


----------



## Linda123 (Mar 8, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Yesterday I saw my first Robin of the spring...of course it isn't spring yet but I was thrilled to see one so early in the year. Today I saw too geese overhead. Can't figure out if they were late heading south or very early heading north!


 

did you happen to notice which direction they were flying? That may have been a clue! haha


----------



## blissful (Mar 9, 2011)

Didn't see any wildlife yesterday on the walk. I have heard the geese migrating back to the north lately. 
Today we got 5 inches of snow, no flowers here yet, wish we did!
I bet I see tracks from wildlife when I walk today. Be healthy, walk if you can.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 9, 2011)

yesterday, didn't see them, but I heard spring peepers for the first time this year..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

I walked...on the treadmill at rehab. Today I get to haul stuff to the storage unit. Decided to take a day off from work...


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 9, 2011)

Spring Fever, Princess?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Spring Fever, Princess?


 
Not really, tired of tripping over the boxes or moving them around and I worked extra, unexpectedly, on Monday.  I had the choice of staying home today or Friday.  The facility is not paying overtime these days.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 9, 2011)

Saw another bud opening on the Mr. Lincoln rose, growing in a big black pot in the back yard.  I'll cut it and bring it in tonight.  Such a fragrant bloom!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not really, tired of tripping over the boxes or moving them around and I worked extra, unexpectedly, on Monday.  I had the choice of staying home today or Friday.  The facility is not paying overtime these days.



Hope you had a good day and got your place back in order.

I'm kind of lucky in that there aren't enough cabinets to store extra stuff, plus with monthly inspections (required by HUD), I don't need to do any extra heavy duty cleaning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Hope you had a good day and got your place back in order.
> 
> I'm kind of lucky in that there aren't enough cabinets to store extra stuff, plus with monthly inspections (required by HUD), I don't need to do any extra heavy duty cleaning.


 
Talking about wildlife...I just saw a Pack-Rat...in the mirror!


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw 33 wild turkeys in my back yard. They were beautiful. When I feel better I will post some pictues of them in my album. They were there Thrusday and back Friday. Saturday there were three Sand Hill Cranes.

Josie


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> I saw 33 wild turkeys in my back yard.
> 
> Josie


 were they empty?


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> were they empty?


 
Bolas, They were full of it and strutting their stuff. Awsome sight.

Josie


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

didn't see these guys just heard them during the night Cayotes. Darn things give me chills
kadesma


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 10, 2011)

yesterday my dog and i went for a walk where we met a 10 week old sheep dog puppy. they sniffed and played and the pup barked at my 2 year old Staffordshire terrier. They were very cute and amusing to watch.


----------



## blissful (Mar 10, 2011)

Bolas, that was kind of funny.
kadisma, we have those coyotes here, but I haven't seen any.
Yesterday, saw snow shovelers and no tracks. 
Today, no dogs/pups, no deer, the sunset was the high point.
And BRRRRR, should have worn a hat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

I spooked a couple of pregnant does in the parking lot tonight.  They got back across the road fine.


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw some squirrels getting it on yesterday on the telephone line outside our house.  That made me smile, because it means spring is coming! lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fuzzy skunk butts running away.


----------



## blissful (Mar 14, 2011)

Ha ha ha fuzzy skunk butts....

I got a blister and it was cold, I missed a couple days, back to walking today, it's sunny and I need the walk.


----------



## Grandma Rose (Mar 14, 2011)

Have not gone outside for a walk since last fall. Will go when the snow and ice is gone, afraid of falling. As far as wildlife we hear the coyotes most nights and see the odd one going across the fields. Lately have been watching a couple of porcupines, they are very interesting to watch. This week the temp. has gone up and snow is melting so it souldn't be long before we see the spring birds.    
        Grandma Rose


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 15, 2011)

Am feeling nostalgic for the days when 'meltdown' was a good thing.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 15, 2011)

I walked back from my parking my car yesterday and saw a crow and a seagull fighting over possession of a discarded chip bag by the garbage bin.  I was betting on the seagull!


----------



## blissful (Mar 18, 2011)

Now that I will be walking more, I realized there is no where to walk to really--towns are too far away!! I'm only walking about a mile lately, the most I ever walked was for a fund raiser, that was 12 miles.

The birds sure are peeping lately. I wonder when the hummingbirds will be coming through this spring?


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 18, 2011)

This might belong in the Venting thread, but when I take my dog for a walk I see litter, trash, and some things I just can't figure out how they got there -- a shirt?  I have one of those 'grabber' things and occasionally make a trip without doggie and pick up stuff.  It's appalling how people just toss things out their car windows, and kind of spoils the walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2011)

blissful said:


> Now that I will be walking more, I realized there is no where to walk to really--towns are too far away!! I'm only walking about a mile lately, the most I ever walked was for a fund raiser, that was 12 miles.
> 
> The birds sure are peeping lately. I wonder when the hummingbirds will be coming through this spring?


 
Are you retired or do you drive to town every day?  

I use the local high school track at night, it's lit and out of traffic.  My neighborhood has no streetlights.  I also found out the outside perimeter of the hospital grounds and my facility is 1/2 mile.  I walk that 3 times a day when I'm at work.

I've really stopped walking for distance, but plan for time...30 minutes out and 30 minutes back...I bet you find yourself walking farther in that amount of time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> This might belong in the Venting thread, but when I take my dog for a walk I see litter, trash, and some things I just can't figure out how they got there -- a shirt? I have one of those 'grabber' things and occasionally make a trip without doggie and pick up stuff. It's appalling how people just toss things out their car windows, and kind of spoils the walk.


 
But the next walk will be cleaner.  I could do this...sounds like a good thing.


----------



## blissful (Mar 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you retired or do you drive to town every day?
> 
> I use the local high school track at night, it's lit and out of traffic. My neighborhood has no streetlights. I also found out the outside perimeter of the hospital grounds and my facility is 1/2 mile. I walk that 3 times a day when I'm at work.
> 
> I've really stopped walking for distance, but plan for time...30 minutes out and 30 minutes back...I bet you find yourself walking farther in that amount of time.


 
Hey Fiona, my car was recently wrecked, have no car, so I'll be walking more. Unintended consequence in life. I'm not retired, looking for a job in my field. 
I go to town every month or so when necessary, milk, eggs, fruit, veggies, meats--stock up. I don't care much for shopping, it is a chore to save money.
I agree, walking for time is better than for distance. They (the one's that know) say that walking more than once a day is better because it keeps your metabolism up for more of the day.
Oh and thank you to those of you picking up trash on the sides of the roads to keep our country cleaner, it's a good deed.


----------



## niquejim (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't walk 3 blocks from my house without seeing lots of Burrowing Owls hanging around their nests. I haven't seen any babies learning to fly yet this year, but it's still early


----------



## blissful (Mar 21, 2011)

niquejim said:


> I can't walk 3 blocks from my house without seeing lots of Burrowing Owls hanging around their nests. I haven't seen any babies learning to fly yet this year, but it's still early


 I've never seen a burrowing owl in my life. I bet that was neat to see. I think owls are so neat.


----------

